# My basement workshop



## S3MIH3MI (Jan 11, 2016)

Been off work do to health reasons, so a bit of cleaning and organizing in the shop was due. Figured this was a good time to post pics.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 11, 2016)

That a very well laid out workshop. Makes me want to tidy mine up


----------



## S3MIH3MI (Jan 11, 2016)

Herbiev said:


> That a very well laid out workshop. Makes me want to tidy mine up



Thanks but I have no choice, I'm land locked.
LOL

I have a 10 ton press, 36" brake and another band saw in the laundry area.


----------



## GregW (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice shop, I miss my basement work space.


----------



## ROB 123 (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks very nice and you don't seem short of anything either.

Rob.


----------

